# Kryptische Zeichen bei Aufruf der Seite



## curunir (15. März 2004)

Hallo, 

ich probiere nun schon eine weile rum. Aber ich bekomme den Fehler einfach nicht zu packen. Ich habe auf meinem Rechner (WinXP Prof.) Foxserv installiert um Homepages zu testen. Der Server läuft auch soweit. Was mir allerdings überhaupt nicht in den Kopf will, die Seite lässt sicher über 127.0.0.1 und localhost nicht aufrufen. Er will dann immer was abspeichern. Rufe ich das ganze aber über eine Umleitung von dyndns.org auf, wird die Seite angezeigt. Das Problem ist nur, die Seiten werden teilweise total verstümmelt angezeigt. Hier mal ein Beispiel:



> war ein Reichslehen und sollte dazu dienen, die königliche Gewalt in einem bestimmten Gebiet zu sichern und??Oç?°h?Po~??g ?xm~ ????(X;?? ????P>%?m~ ????x?K ?`c ???? ?´m~ ?????Ô Ijc ?????|?t3n~ ?????RÝAn~ ????@8??Jc ????h{Whón~ ?????)??P ????¸~=?o~ ?????:_Ü?f ????CcFnq~ ????0FwGGc ????XSÇt2[ ?????MÇë X ????¨Bc2t W ?????Ç?n¨V ?????â ??r~ ???? +n{s~ ????H-??s~ ??Pp?L>¤? ?????J?{?? ?????kÇ?[



Und das geht dann immer munter so weiter. Je nachdem wie oft ich F5 drücke. Hat jemand eine Ahnung woran das liegt?

Viele grüße, curunir


----------



## Norbert Eder (15. März 2004)

Welches File ruft Dein Webserver standardmäßig auf? index.html? Kanns sein, dass Du ein anderes File aufrufst? z.B. ein binäres, bzw. der Browser interpretiert das so und wills daher runter laden? 

mfG,
Nitro


----------



## curunir (15. März 2004)

Ich habe schon alle möglichen probiert. index.php, index.html oder index.htm. Immer das gleiche. Es ist echt zum Mäuse melken.


----------



## Norbert Eder (15. März 2004)

Naja, was ist in der http.conf eingetragen? Welches File rufst Du tatsächlich auf? Hast eine Weiterleitung gebastelt? Passt der Header-Type nicht? Fragen über Fragen ...

mfG,
Nitro


----------



## curunir (22. März 2004)

Tatsächlich rufe ich index.php auf. Aber dieses Problem ist inzwischen gelöst. Allerdings sind diese kryptischen Zeichen immer noch da. Allerdings nur wenn ich die Seite extern aufrufe. Mache ich das ganze über localhost oder 127.0.0.1 gibt es keine Fehler.


----------

